# ID please :)



## Firedrake (May 25, 2011)

This is what lives in our backyard any ideas? We're in Port Hedland WA







Crappy photo I know


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 25, 2011)

From this view I do not think it is a sand but definitely a Varanus.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 25, 2011)

_Varanus panoptes._


----------



## Firedrake (May 25, 2011)

There's two that live in our yard, they love our big pile of rocks out back and mum leaves food scraps in the garden for fertilizer but they seem to have taken interest  both are around a foot and a half/two feet long from nose to tail tip one just a bit smaller. I'm hoping to see some little ones running around too


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 25, 2011)

That would be a juvenile/younger size for a V. panoptes


----------



## Firedrake (May 25, 2011)

-sigh- so no babies yet then?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 26, 2011)

I am with Jonno on this one, despite the difficult to see pic.
For future reference, it makes it much easier to positively ID if you can get a whole body shot clearly showing the dorsal and lateral pattern. 

Blue


----------

